
Microsoft can’t get privacy bill passed in its home state. Is trying elsewhere - prepperpotts
https://www.protocol.com/microsoft-privacy-bills-in-four-other-states
======
zynkb0a
The EFF has a good breakdown of their concerns with Washington Privacy Act:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/03/tech-lobbyists-are-
pus...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/03/tech-lobbyists-are-pushing-bad-
privacy-bills-washington-state-can-and-must-do)

ACLU WA openly opposed the bill: [https://www.aclu-wa.org/docs/letter-
community-organizations-...](https://www.aclu-wa.org/docs/letter-community-
organizations-cannot-support-data-bill-compromises-privacy-and-consumer)

It seems the issue lies in tech companies preempting privacy legislation with
proposals that are largely toothless. While the EFF sought to add amendments
that would make the bill more robust, ACLU WA sought to quash it all together
which makes me wonder what the reasoning was for not attempting to amend the
bill.

~~~
prepperpotts
Interesting. The concerns about facial recognition definitely make a lot of
sense.

------
ocdtrekkie
I'm hopeful here in Illinois we'll support this. We already have BIPA
(Biometric Information Privacy Act) which has already been used against tech
companies.

As it is, CCPA is pushing essentially companies to start treating the US like
it is also under GDPR and the like. A complicated privacy landscape in the
United States is fine: It will force companies to collect as little data as
humanly possible for fear of running across one state or anothers' privacy
laws.

